# '60's TV Dance Moves



## SifuPhil (Jan 9, 2016)

See if you recognize all these shows!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 9, 2016)

Eek?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2016)

Yep, all of them!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 9, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Eek?



I must have missed that one.

My favorite has always been Batman. 



applecruncher said:


> Yep, all of them!



Excellent - good work!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 9, 2016)

I think the kids call what Gomer is doing " The Charlie Brown"...Nifty clip though. Unfortunately by the time I was a teen you had a choice of disco dancing, that spinning thing the Deadheads did or jumping up and down and hurting people if you were into New Wave. I loved the swing comeback.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 9, 2016)

I sure did recognize them all.  That was fun!  Thanks, Phil.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 9, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> See if you recognize all these shows!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Of course I recognized them, watched 'em all growing up!


What was that weird move Patty Duke was doing with those 2 guys?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 9, 2016)

I got all but the very first one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 9, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Unfortunately by the time I was a teen you had a choice of disco dancing, that spinning thing the Deadheads did or jumping up and down and hurting people if you were into New Wave.



Same here. That's why I always just ended up leaning against the wall, doing my best disaffected youth look. 



Karen99 said:


> I sure did recognize them all.  That was fun!  Thanks, Phil.



You're very welcome - boogaloo on!



tnthomas said:


> What was that weird move Patty Duke was doing with those 2 guys?



That isn't part of the Frug(sp), is it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2016)

I remembered them Phil, thanks for the walk down memory lane!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 10, 2016)

> That isn't part of the Frug(sp), is it?



Well, Patti loves her Rock & Roll, and a hot dog_ does _make her lose control.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 10, 2016)

I remember all except the last, was that Phyllis Diller?  Even so, I was watching those shows at a very young age, so I recognized Doris Day even.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 10, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Well, Patti loves her Rock & Roll, and a hot dog_ does _make her lose control.



Yes, this is true.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 10, 2016)

:lol1:

If if a hot dog makes her lose control..no wonder she ended up in " The Valley of the Dolls"...


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 10, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> :lol1:
> 
> If if a hot dog makes her lose control..no wonder she ended up in " The Valley of the Dolls"...




Yep, it all starts with one innocent hot dog(relish+mustard), then on to more serious substance abuse.

Hot dog= gateway drug


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 10, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Yep, it all starts with one innocent hot dog(relish+mustard), then on to more serious substance abuse.
> 
> Hot dog= gateway drug
> 
> ...



hahaha..I know..too funny. :rofl1::rofl:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 10, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> :lol1:
> 
> If if a hot dog makes her lose control..no wonder she ended up in " The Valley of the Dolls"...



:lofl: :lofl: When Patty had the breakdown in the alley she screamed NEELY O'HARAAAAAAAAAA!!! 

One of my favorite guilty pleasure movies. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Well, Patti loves her Rock & Roll, and a hot dog_ does _make her lose control.



:lol: AC!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 10, 2016)

See by my time we had Ian Dury...years in UK private schools he went past a hot dog for innuendo


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2016)

Seriously LOVED disco!!!


----------



## oldman (Jan 18, 2016)




----------

